# Post up pics of white cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

White cars in here please


----------



## Dave KG

Lotus Elan, solid white. Defect removal carried out with Menzerna Power Gloss followed by Menzerna Intensive Polish (applied by PC). Finished wikth Meguiars #80 as a finishing polish and glaze and then topped off with Meguiars #16 wax. Really nice glossy finish, courtesy of the glaze oils in #80 mainly here and durability will be given from the #16.


----------



## Lespaul

Polished with #80, topped with CG 50/50 wax 

Darren


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Gareth


----------



## Clark @ PB

- Blackfire SRC Compound

- Blackfire Finishing Polish

- Nattys

-FMJ


----------



## block

A few of my white GTI.....


----------



## stupidmonkfish

not the best photos (a little blurred i think) but here ya go

(EDIT) forgot to add, i washed with Autoglym bodywork shampoo, dried with megs microfiber towel and QD then a coat of SRP using a cheap halfrauds rotary (PC ordered cant wait to try it)


----------



## gixxermenace

*Fiesta ST*

here is my ST after my first clean with my new products


----------



## Skodaw

*Got my work cut out...*

Just got myself a cheap runaround for the next few months.Bought from eBay for the bargain price of £300.

It look's very clean from a distance - but when you get up close its dull and look's like someone's been at it with a brillo!!!














































Tried a small area with some AG SRP - before it started raining!! :devil:

Will be trying to sort it all out over the next few weeks...


----------



## Daddy Cool




----------



## leeshez

Truly stunning


----------



## RP Stevie

One of my Mondeo.

P21S cleanser
Poorboys EX-P
P21S Wax



Believe it or not there's 50 miles and 2 days on the car since she was cleaned!


----------



## N22CK_C

my minster


----------



## Pomsteroonie




----------



## kirade

*My 1991 Corrado G60 Alpine White*


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

i was waiting to see if sean connery was in the pics with the lotus gutted but very nice jobs guys i hate washing white cars


----------



## splinter

:doublesho white cars totally rock, i love that vw


----------



## garth84x

*pics of my granada*

hi all :wave:

thought i'd post up a few pics of my 1983 granada ghia x.

was a 2.8 auto, but that's been replaced with a '94 2.9 24v cosworth engine and a 5 speed 'box


----------



## Matt D

In another thread but I thought I'd add it here as well

'89 205 CTI


----------



## Blueworm

This is my attempt! My 1995 Ex-Plod Volvo 850 T5 with 200,000 miles on the clock :driver:

View attachment 1158


----------



## S1BBO

here is a few of the wifes car i have to look after aswell.


----------



## Orca

*Cirrus White SAAB 900 Turbo*

Here's my 'Orca' ...

... The paintwork is cleaned and polished with Autoglym shampoo/conditioner, Autoglym Super Resin Polish, Meguiars NXT Tech Wax. Bumpers/bodykit got Autoglym Bumper Care treatment, windows, I used Autoglym Fast Glass and the window rubber was treated with Autoglym Vinyl/Rubber Care. The wheels were treated the same as the paintwork.

I'm pretty new at this, but enjoying every minute!










Here's some from a previous wash ... same technique:


----------



## catgroom

*The White Charger*

Hi Everyone!

Im Steve from www.volvo-480-europe.org aka catgroom,cos thats my job!

This is my 1995 Volvo 480 Turbo Auto.

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/groomus/P1010035.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/groomus/P1010036.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/groomus/P1010037.jpg

More to follow tomorrow when shes done properly!

All done with AG

Except number plate holders and rear clusters.Holders done with MER,Clusters with Polytrol UV resistant paint...

Nice to be here!
:wave: 
Steve


----------



## clubman_dan

hello mr catgroom!
i see you are going to join the keep your 480 blinging club!
take it easy
Dan


----------



## dubburke




----------



## dubburke




----------



## Mildsteven

This my golf, it was clayed, then scratchX'd, cleaner wax then NXT gen'd

These were taken a few days after, it was pretty dusty up close, didnt do the wheels as i hate them, new ones on the way though


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

*1993 Volvo 480 Turbo*

Ok, so here's my 480. This is just through washing/waxing. No special products, just alot of constant hard work and cleaning:



















This was the bonnet before the clay:










And after:


----------



## Driveby

My Celica GT4, Im new to detailing but getting hooked more each day.
My camera over exposes white quite alot


----------



## HongKongDonkey

Wow, that Celica is stunning!


----------



## Driveby

Thanks, was done by hand with mainstream (halfords) megs products, Ive seen the light now though and am looking at getting a PC to lighten the load.
The then 11 year old paint work was in a sorry state when I got it!


----------



## n_d_fox

Very nice GT4... you sure you've got enough wheels for it !?...lol


----------



## Driveby

Hehe, yeah Ive got a bit of a wheel fetish


----------



## barclay03




----------



## duckson




----------



## RenesisEvo

Not seen a white Focus ST before - absolutely first class that is!! WOW!


----------



## sunny scott

*I think it may have been white at sometime*

Just got a little citroen zx to have a practise on so got one with truely bad paint. Have started on the bonnet


----------



## Wardy7

The zorst has been made shiny since this pic









Cheers
Wardy


----------



## Frank

My DC5 and my mates DC5 =)

Mine has the carbon


----------



## cuprajake

heres mine before(dark) and after(gold) a wheel colour change



























































did all the work myself from start to finish

jake


----------



## Frank

Cracking shine mate! 

What you using? p.s. darker wheels ftw! :thumb:


----------



## cuprajake

its all fresh paint, so from start to finish:

d/a with 1500 discs 
wet flat with 2000 block
trizac 3000 discs

3m fast cut polish
3m machine glaze.

then after a month or so 

i give it a machine glaze
top off with either a wizard wax.
then a meguiers gold clazz or nxt generation wax

wash with mit and nxt gen shampoo

thats all 

jake


----------



## sortedcossie

here's my escort:


























































































:thumb: :driver:


----------



## chris_20

thing of beauty that cossie!


----------



## zainodude

Hope this is OK here.

2000 FRC C5 Corvette with playboy model Wendy Kennedy


----------



## D7SUP

Just noticed,

If you look closely at those two pics for long enough you'll see a white Corvette!

:doublesho


----------



## willhouse

Calibra DTM Turbo- 1 of 22 ever made-

Washed
Megs Clay
Megs Paint Cleaner
Autoglym Super Resin
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic

Results


----------



## NickP

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## bidderman1969

i take it that was the other pic? lol


----------



## YoMike

my white car,


----------



## saddler

My Gti-R after its first Clean + Light Detail going to put more into getting it A1 during its winter sleep


----------



## NickP




----------



## geert dr

My Lancia Delta HPE from 1999 detailed with Meguiars


----------



## gordon7987

Hi I am new here, thought I would post up a pic of my car.










Poorboys Slik&suds, Carlack68 Sealant and P21S


----------



## BIG Matt

*Couple of my car pics - Newbie (Vectra ST & Corsa LS)*

Thought I'd add a couple of pics of my cars (old & new) for some opinions. I must stress that these pics are all pre my joining of DW, hopefully some better results will follow from the tips I'm picking up 

*1996 Vauxhall Vectra Supertouring V6*





































Bought this car after owning a 2l 16v Vectra. It had sat on the owners drive for months and wasn't looking its best. I took it off the road for 9 months (over winter and a bit) and cleaned it up (adding a few goodies at the same time). Then had to sell it for a practical family car when my twin daughters came along. Still regret selling this car...especially for a Renault!

*Vauxhall Corsa LS 1994*

I bought this as a cheap car to do my first engine conversion on. Bought for just over £300 (!), and every modification done by myself (with the help from friends) as cheaply as possible.

The result is a 1.6 8v (Nova GSi engine) Corsa with roughly the same power-weight ratio as a Corsa GSi.




























Still got bits I want to change. The wheels & tyres were £30. These will come off after winter and be replaced by some Mk2 Astra GTE wheels that I've refurbished by hand and painted black.

Fingers crossed, I'll sell this come summer time and treat myself to something a bit newer and not so 'chav'.


----------



## Orca

Big Matt - Good work there, especially the Vetra. I too have body-coloured white (painted & lacquered, rather than power-coated) wheels on my classic SAAB 900. Do you do anything special to protect your white wheels? I simply wash, polish and wax the same as the rest of the bodywork.

I have tried a couple of wheel waxes, but don't notice any difference - what do you use? Can anyone else recommend a product, with particular reference to white wheels.


----------



## Evo II

Mine after a personal detail


----------



## Evo II

and more


----------



## Nova_Scotia

My white collection present and past.:car:


----------



## karburn

Not the best of photos...but the car is white. 










Now....back to the page with that white Corvette!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monaco Detailer

Here are a few of our 997


----------



## ped st

a few pics of mine


----------



## Orca

Hi guys ... I thought I'd post a couple of newer pictures of my white whale:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd2008/DSCF7207.jpg

... and Duraglossed:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/duragloss/DSCF9032.jpg


----------



## spikedmike

White cars are absolutely stunning, love white against black. Here's hopefully my next car in the new year








will trade my Corsa & Stilo Abarth for it, it's the sex with those Monza's


----------



## VZSS250

Here a 16 year old aussie car, wearing Megs #7 and Gold Class in the first pic, p21s concours wax in all other pics .


----------



## LeeH

My Honda DC5.....


----------



## Cliomad25

I used to have a white Clio RT. I Loved it, but it got dirty too quickly, lol! Love the 997 and Fiesta ST, with contrasting black alloys :thumb:


----------



## BIG Matt

Some of my Corsa (see a page or two back) just before I sold it in August:




























I'm now back in another V6 Vectra B, but this time a GSi


----------



## styler2002i

a few pics of mine... :driver:


----------



## BIG Matt

^ That is stunning! ^


----------



## Lloyd71

My car in Bossa Nova White;






Finished with Megs Gold Class at the time of photos, I now use Finish Kare 1000P as it gives a better shine and better protection


----------



## Jack

Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## TLMitchell

Brazo said:


> White cars in here please


It isn't a car but it's white...

Megs 105 LC PFW
Menz 106FF LC gray
Jetseal 109
Collinite 845IW


----------



## lockley

*heres mine not bad for a 93 type ra*

my white subaru impreza type ra is 16years old but still looks quite good for the age i think:thumb:
















http://www.type-
ra.co.uk/vB/imagehosting/187949bd3468d4f2f.jpg























































thanks will be getting a good seeing to in th nice whether soon:thumb:nathan


----------



## M7 ATW

spikedmike said:


> White cars are absolutely stunning, love white against black. Here's hopefully my next car in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will trade my Corsa & Stilo Abarth for it, it's the sex with those Monza's


The monza's do look mint on that. Hae you any other photo's of that?


----------



## VZSS250

Here's my 1991 Holden Caprice again, using a different process.

The process was as follows:

1. Wash with Megs Gold Class Shampoo;
2. P21s Paint Cleanser applied with Festool Rotex on a Blue Edge pad;
3. IPA wipedown;
4. Danase Wet Glaze;
5. Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 x2;
6. 24 hours later - Meguiars Final Inspection quick detailer;
7. Danaze Wet Glaze;
8. Jetseal 109 x 2.
9. Enjoy the glassy finish.


----------



## Select Detailing

The Beemer is stunning, is that the vortsteiner kit i see on there. If so very expensive as I wanted it for my M3.


----------



## spikedmike

M7 ATW said:


> The monza's do look mint on that. Hae you any other photo's of that?


No, just the one  I can't remember for the love of god where i got the pic from or the search string i used when i found it :wall: saved it straight away to my photobucket 

Tried a search on google but not much in results, might have been seatcupra.net but when i first set eyes on it i fell in love :argie:


----------



## bidderman1969

not the most exotic of cars i know,


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR




----------



## missyR

Yummy!!


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## SMcF1984

Here you go


----------



## Frank

My Impreza STI


----------



## Tobster

my vr6


----------



## Blueworm

I miss her


----------



## ChrisJD

spikedmike said:


> White cars are absolutely stunning, love white against black. Here's hopefully my next car in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will trade my Corsa & Stilo Abarth for it, it's the sex with those Monza's


Do like the Seat. Are they not the wheel off the Golf concept car they unveiled a couple of years ago?
Like the checkered mirrors.

Chris.

P.S. I hope it's not a Diesel though...


----------



## Scoobr

Can't believe I missed this thread 

I've posted these before but what hell, any excuse


----------



## Needs a clean

My courtesy car. I wish i had never handed it back! :lol::lol:


----------



## Mark Collins

My subaru impreza type R


----------



## leeincivic

my lambo balloon white rx7 :thumb:

hello!! and first post on here 

#1 most helpful site

pics taken with fresh paint and now has differnet wheels





































need a better camera to get some decent pics but ya'll get the idea

cheers


----------



## typer andy

cant beleive there aint a integra dc2 in here 
well heres mine

the day i got it. looking a bit yellow

















then alot of work to get it to this

















then a hell of alot more to how it is now

































theres still more shine in there somewhere


----------



## Deanvtec

This merc had just been clayed as the paint was contaminated badly,then lightly machine polished with menz 85 and then sealed and waxed with Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire Shine Kit, the blackfire sealant is ace to use on white's.


----------



## geert dr

My son's Focus after polishing it with Meg's m83,m80 and m21,m16 and UQW.
It was resprayed 2 months ago after being keyed !
Color is pearlescent white !


----------



## KKM

:thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan

My Scooby


----------



## Cracksta




----------



## andrewst500

http://photobucket.com/andrew4301zs
heres mine


----------



## AshD

why not, here's one of mine:


----------



## gautam8128

*Heres my new 635d in Alpine White*

Taken from a sucky mobile phone camera but it shows you the car in general.


----------



## alexf

WATCH THIS SPACE! lol

May not look like much now, but I get this car next year from Dad and it's going to get a massive auto detox :thumb:


----------



## cosmo

My be a re-post but what the hell


----------



## alexf

:argie:


----------



## jamest

My old car (may be a repost in this section...)


----------



## [email protected]

my old integra


----------



## berger




----------



## specks

only cleanish pics i have.


----------



## cosmo

Likeing the 635 in white :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi A4 S-line 2.0TFSI Quattro


----------



## Rick74

The escos is gorgeous


----------



## Supermega

My MINI Cooper Cabro


----------



## cosmo

Stunning pic :thumb:


Beat's my phone pic's hand's down


----------



## wafik

Hi everyone...

Im Wafik, been looking at this forum for a very long time but never posted yet...So heres my first post :thumb:

Heres mine...BMW M3 Convertible...Metallic White...


----------



## missyR

My old beastie (I miss her ) Many hours of polishing by myself, Dave KG and Caledonia....























































:buffer::thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri

My old Corsa with Zaino


----------



## vortex114

Here's couple of my old clio 182


----------



## Rickymx

My Alfa Spider :wave:


----------



## wedgie




----------



## NovalutionGSi

Wafik, The Missus wants to marry you.... only for the M3 though!

Here's my White offerings,

























Its now sat in my garage being rebuild, rolled it out a few weeks ago to give it a dusting off.








not bad shine for a car thats not been waxed or polished in over 2 years!


----------



## Svig

Couple cars that I worked through the week


----------



## Benjy911

My dad's 911 which I kept clean - sadly now for sale as he is replacing it


----------



## spawn again

After a day at the track


----------



## Th3Doctor

Championship White Edition Civic Type R No.0069


----------



## Guest

nice car doc, weve got 2 doctors on here now :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34

Old car









New car


----------



## mr paint

my wee van just finished


----------



## EF Ian




----------



## Turkleton

That Evo is gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## mr-ponting

This is my pride and joy, its an 07 Corsa 1.7 CDTi


----------



## Keith CSL

A iPhone pic from Sunday morning....


----------



## Shanukes

some cars ive polished....


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Heres some pics of my best mate/brother's old 9.


























































Some guy I know, his JDM FD2.










My good friends B18 turbo Civic


----------



## bunds

:thumb:


----------



## Chevy




----------



## Elliott19864

My Ibiza


----------



## Hman

Dark and dirty 














































beading is Naviwax Dark​
Greetings from Berlin, Hermann


----------



## spida_singh

My Vauxhall Insignia

Beeding shot - victoria concours wax


----------



## Mike_182

After a thorough washing - didn't do anything fancy afterwards, was a 2-week loan bus.


----------



## deano_uk

This is the only picture I have and is before the car has been touched by my own hands. I picked it up on Friday and then drove it 350 miles to Cornwall the next day. Poor thing has done 1000 miles in its first week.


----------



## MilesBetter

*My UK Ralliart Evo 6*


----------



## Giz

*My 2010 Seat Ibiza*

My post image post so hopefully this will work 
All from iphone other than the first pic.


----------



## stu1027

Lespaul said:


> Polished with #80, topped with CG 50/50 wax
> 
> Darren


The only car that ever looked good in white! Love to see these.


----------



## fizzle86

hers my 1995 Toyota Trueno import 170 km on the clock! all photos taken on iphone my first post with photobucket wish me luck....


----------



## typer andy

couple of my new one


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

Couple of my Burg


----------



## bill_tce

*Here's a few of mine...*


----------



## andyedge

My Fifi...


----------



## damien.wrl

Vincent van Golf... *not restored
*


----------



## Hman

My 09 Ford Mondeo Titanium S, freshly washed..
FK #2180, 1000p, Prima Hydro










Greetings from Berlin


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Vauxhall Corsa


----------



## vectra

My new Candy White Octavia vRS CR170
Collected it from the dealer.
Gave it a good wash.> One coat of Chemical Guys P40. > 3 coats of Chemical Guys Blitz
Very happy with the results.


----------



## Dwayne

You have got to love white!!!!!!
I believe its the new black


----------



## dew1911

Thought I'd already posted this in here.









































Civic TypewriterR Championship Edition.


----------



## clean & gleam

1965 mustang
























1960 mk 2 3.8 jag
























joe


----------



## e4n rs

my 4x4 cossie on the day it sold 

ag srp
ag lgp


----------



## scratcher




----------



## Footballer

Stunning!


----------



## backzilla




----------



## ROSSBR

*The Newbie with a new motor*

Finally after along wait picked up my new TT S-Line (2011) this week after Highland Audi, Inverness agreed to let me prep it myself.

After all these months learning about the products and process on this forum which was a great help.


----------



## lucky_paddy

My Van
View attachment 15923


God that's a big pic.


----------



## scratcher

That is big! But well done for getting a beading shot on white :thumb: I've tried so many times and failed :lol:


----------



## ChrisCivic

KIA Pro Ceed I did last year

Before :

















After :


----------



## spiros

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15939&stc=1&d=1295252541
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15940&stc=1&d=1295252603
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15941&stc=1&d=1295252667
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15942&stc=1&d=1295252723

sorry for my bad quality of my camera.

ps i hope that i post them


----------



## kstoilas




----------



## Figo1987

Heres the RCZ GT Prior to a good detail  :buffer:


----------



## onksy

styler2002i said:


> a few pics of mine... :driver:


thats just mint awesome looking motor:thumb:


----------



## wiggy153

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mines the VXR! Detailer in the making, this forum has converted me! :buffer:


----------



## X18JAY

couple of mine from recently...


































































Then i went home and it rained lol


----------



## retsofkram

*loving the past 15mths, just waiting for the sun again*


----------



## gingerjust

:thumb::thumb:

Figo , nice car!! seen exactly the same colour today looked amazing proably my favorite car desgin since the gt3rs 996 with the blue stripes and wheels.. 

:wave:


----------



## Figo1987

gingerjust said:


> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Figo , nice car!! seen exactly the same colour today looked amazing proably my favorite car desgin since the gt3rs 996 with the blue stripes and wheels..
> 
> :wave:


Thanks

Some more from the Weekend :buffer:


----------



## OILRS




----------



## MilesBetter

Nice :thumb:

what LSP is on that please



OILRS said:


>


----------



## OILRS

Dodo Juice, Supernatural :thumb:


----------



## H10GHY

*My white fiesta ST*

Heres a few pictures of my old ST. miss it loads  lol had it a few years, treated it to 3m products and polishes and always kept it swirl free, with the 3m unltrafina. and used almost a whole pot of hd wax in about a month on it. the gloss was awesome. really rate it! unfortunately i never had a very good camera to take pictures of it, i think these were off a mobile phone. Enjoy........


----------



## Alex_225

Quick pick of my Mrs RenaultSport Twingo.


----------



## Samuek9




----------



## slimjim




----------



## G105ALY

White is awesome when clean:


----------



## seteno1

2012 Golf GTD Candy White


----------



## TopSport+

nice gtd


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our ibis white Audi A4


----------



## lofty

My new Cayman.


----------



## heavyd




----------



## knightstemplar

lofty said:


> My new Cayman.


Loving the cayman Lofty:thumb:


----------



## BenC11

My Corsa VXR Nurburgring



Sorry for the poor quality off the phone


----------



## simonpj145

My lovely new Jaguar XF with black pack


----------



## nilitara

My recently aquired 3 series,


----------



## _007_




----------



## carl robson

A quick valet I did at the week end


----------



## Golfjero

*Bmw*


----------



## s29nta

my frozen white deo:thumb:


----------



## Icon

My girlfriends' V40. Got her new rims for this summer 




Cheers


----------



## ardenvxr




----------



## BradS3




----------



## Bristle Hound

Our ibis white Audi A4 S-line :argie::thumb:


----------



## Dave50

Sonax NPT







[/URL]IMG_0885 by Dave254, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]IMG_0887 by Dave254, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Sonax NPT topped with BSD



















Dodo SNH topped with BSD


----------



## JwilliamsM

Sonax PNS
































The day we got it


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Do like these ^^^


----------



## butler




----------



## Morph78

Not the best pics.

Fiesta Titanium:





Ford Kuga:


----------



## RabRS

My Scotia White Tommi Makinen Edition.


----------



## S3LDM

My 2007 Hawkeye STI


----------



## RabRS

That hawk is stunning!!


----------



## S3LDM

RabRS said:


> That hawk is stunning!!


Thanks your TME is a very nice example of a special Evo..


----------



## RabRS

Thanks pal. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Wow to the Sti and TME.
Both stunning motors indeed.


----------



## scratcher

I'm determined to get another one of these. As soon as I can brush off the VW bug :lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman

S3LDM said:


> Thanks your TME is a very nice example of a special Evo..


Nice to see Scoobie and Evo owners getting on so well :lol:

Both look great cars guys :thumb:


----------



## RabRS

nbray67 said:


> Wow to the Sti and TME.
> Both stunning motors indeed.


Cheers!



Yoghurtman said:


> Nice to see Scoobie and Evo owners getting on so well :lol:
> 
> Both look great cars guys :thumb:


I know, who'd have thought it?! :lol:


----------



## Jace

My candy white Rocco


----------



## Andy-P




----------



## bradleymarky

[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20140601_121136_zpsaa28fb27.jpg.html]
My Siggy..


----------



## JMorty

Clio 197 - Cup Pack, Recaros, Black Speedlines, Front Splitter.


----------



## Rayaan

My RX450h F Sport in Arctic Pearl using AG SRP and Meguiars #16. It may be a hybrid but dont be fooled - 300hp under the hood


----------



## mechrepairs

My 306-



My cosworth



Work van-



Have a thing for white.

Carl


----------



## mike41

My 6 after a coat or two of ArtdeKostos Obsidian Wax







Mike


----------



## Calvin8r

*two weeks after a coat of fusso*


----------



## Calvin8r

Pomsteroonie said:


>


Stunning car and pics:thumb:


----------



## eldar

Metallic white seat ibiza ✌


----------



## svended

Nothing fantastic and not my car. 
My neighbours Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo. 
Came up really well but only have potato pictures.


----------



## Gray14




----------



## Gray14

View attachment 37378


----------



## Gray14




----------



## Robh

Can't remember what I used, the 888 hatch had swissvax glacier though


----------



## EWVE159

*White XF*








[/URL][/IMG]

Hope this link works, white XF


----------



## stepheng

1st timer!







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robbieD




----------



## JMorty

robbieD said:


>


I'm just gunna follow you around DW complementing your car, SOZ.

LUSH!


----------



## robbieD

JMorty said:


> I'm just gunna follow you around DW complementing your car, SOZ.
> 
> LUSH!


Hahaha! Not a problem mate


----------



## s29nta

a few of my deo,


----------



## Streeto




----------



## dave311

Great pics


----------



## DOBE




----------



## Jordi

My 500 Abarth


----------



## mechrepairs

Take a look at my effort-











My gloss black painted spoiler, I was worried it wouldn't suit but it looks great and cost far less than a new one-






Carl


----------



## Big_Chap

The daily...









the weekend playabout...


----------



## BradS3




----------



## longshaw

My weekend project


----------



## boromfccup

*my evo x rs*

evo x rs


----------



## TimGTi




----------



## Woodsy




----------



## AdamC




----------



## mechrepairs

Not really got many good ones, but I kinda like this-



Carl


----------



## llowen27

XE R Sport


----------



## KugaStu

Pics of my Kuga Titanium X Sport.


----------



## 66Rob

[/URL][/IMG]

My 1995 1 owner plus me mr2.


----------



## S3LDM

I have had some updated pictures take of the car by a friend of mine who has taken up photography as a side-line

Fair play he has taken some good pictures of my car for me, so I thought I would post them here


----------



## preeyen

*Casper*

Photos taken of my car before I wrote it off after spending 700+ hours washing and caring for it over 3 years...

Everyone meet Casper...

http://http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j348/preeyen/Casper/image.jpeg

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j348/preeyen/Casper/image_1.jpeg


----------



## footfistart

This was our Ford fiesta titanium x.



















With a hint of pink


----------



## Ian_W

Got a good few coats of collinite on this. In hibernation for the winter now :wave:


----------



## s.khakh

Here's my contribution


----------



## legs

here's my old focus




although it is normally like this


----------



## Klasu81




----------



## Jon_H

:thumb:


----------



## matt303

Not managed a proper photo of my Zoe yet, but here's a couple of phone snaps after a quick wash between rain storms.

lamp1 by matt303uk, on Flickr

badge1 by matt303uk, on Flickr

I'm going to need to get the mudguards fitted because the shape makes it a right mucky pup


----------



## m350atr

iPhone camera, fading light.


----------



## ffrs1444




----------



## derekmca

*by the sea*

IMG-20151212-WA000.jpg


----------



## RSPSTEVE




----------



## Prestige car care shop

Rude not too


----------



## fad460

RSPSTEVE said:


>


Classic beauty!

Nice ride :car:


----------



## Derek Mc




----------



## Rayaan




----------



## samm




----------



## Southy1978

My old C220 coupe.
Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## mike90

My golf mk6


----------



## Geno

My A45 AMG 



















And a short video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVNbWXWReZE


----------



## ibiza55

Rayaan said:


>


Lovely jubbly, I would choose the IS.


----------



## Mazda-Shine

Jon_H said:


> :thumb:


Now that is a nice motor, hats off mate, love the wheels! :thumb:


----------



## Paul7189




----------



## Jones

Complete writeup of our company car in a few days.

Scratchdetector for clueless individuals 









PlastiDip:









Gtechniq EXO v2:


----------



## Mulder




----------



## rob267

Mulder said:


>


Love this. Had a red and a black one when i was younger ☺


----------



## SuperMin

Other half just picked up this new model on way home from work today. Looking foward to keeping it in tip top condition! This is our first white car ever... Would never have dreamed of getting a white car until I got into this detailing malarkey! :detailer:


----------



## Jon_H

My A45 after 4 coats of jeffs Acrylic JETT










:thumb:


----------



## derekmca

*Have I got it right this time*

URL=http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/vx-linered/media/Mobile%20Uploads/FullSizeRender4_1.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Cookies

Mine



















Cooks


----------



## anthony.kennoy




----------



## jwilliams




----------



## klw7me




----------



## derekmca




----------



## S22TUW




----------



## christopherquin

After


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## matt303

Zoe Dark Peak by matt303uk, on Flickr


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Mikej857

Still experimenting with what combinations give me the finish I want and will be working with Jay to blend something bespoke specifically for white

So far I'm using a base of BMD cosmos and Obsession Evolution

Finished with Enhance


----------



## gingar-genome

Wash, dry, run out of dj supernatural hybrid now trying "harlys wax" and very impressed


----------



## gingar-genome




----------



## Mpptim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

A few of mine ! All unedited and iPhone shots

Car was polished with Scholl Concepts S20 primarily abs then Waxaddict Quartz, Vitreo and SV BOS used on different panels.


----------



## TheFlash




----------



## ICBM

Zaino Z2 in 3 layers and topped with Z8. Glass not touched yet as it was too hot.


----------



## d3m0n

Any ideas why my pic won't show?

This is the link btw

https://1drv.ms/i/s!ArqeUPegZv0lgrcK3TkAOQpYzHZHXQ


----------



## 66Rob

Here you go mate. Nice looking car. Could be the size, it's pretty big....


----------



## Top Banana

One stage polish using Menzerna SF3800 as the paint had very little in marks or swirls, followed by three coats of Auto Finesse Tough coat sealant followed by Zaino Z6.


----------



## iannidan

Washed the mother in laws 2013 Aygo with Autoglym shampoo and conditioner, polished with SRP and topped with EGP


----------



## Mrbeast

Ford Focus II - All in one correction-














































Hope you like :thumb:


----------



## civic gaz

Jaguar XF before/after


----------



## WayneST250

My Frozen White Focus ST


----------



## dado5

*White Alfa*

My Giulietta. Clayed for first time, then Carlack everywhere!


----------



## Cookies

Mrs Cooks' wee Ds3 Stormtrooper.




























Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jon_H

I spent all last weekend doing this


----------



## dannygdesigns

My Range Rover Evoque Dynamic Lux


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aiza55

white car looks very decent.


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Chamment




----------



## rob_hawke

Untitled by Rob Hawke, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob Hawke, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I've looked at your car Rob about 10 times. I'm really conflicted. I can't decide whether I like it or dislike it, then I love it then I hate it! I must applaud your boldness but I'm really not sure on it at the moment...... ask me again in 10 mins!


----------



## rob_hawke

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've looked at your car Rob about 10 times. I'm really conflicted. I can't decide whether I like it or dislike it, then I love it then I hate it! I must applaud your boldness but I'm really not sure on it at the moment...... ask me again in 10 mins!


lol shall do mate!


----------



## Boxer

After a clean


----------



## dchapman88




----------



## dal84




----------



## Stokie




----------



## Oobl




----------



## okcharlie

Vauxhall Astra by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Hufty




----------



## pajd

Stokie said:


>


What did you use on that? Looks great


----------



## Stokie

pajd said:


> What did you use on that? Looks great


Was machine polished and used TAC Systems Quartz Max - Spray Sealant, love the look it gives, such a bargain product too.


----------



## Shiggy999

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSPSTEVE




----------



## legs

Think we have a thing for White cars




My daughters is the odd colour out


----------



## TheFox-UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leigh5t

Apologies for the filter......


----------



## Dudge77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel




----------



## LSpec

Jon_H said:


> :thumb:[/quote]
> 
> :doublesho seeing this car makes me cry, perfect


----------



## crash486

We've two white and our son's is blue
















crash486


----------



## K777mk2

Replaced my previous Panamera S E-hybrid with this one back in December.
Gtecniq CSL applied by Azure.

Whats everyone using since Photobucket got greedy, just tried with flikr, as you can see no joy.


----------



## ljw2k

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=704232596581018


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's new metallic artic white/black Renault Captur GT Line


----------



## svended

Not my car, belongs to a bobby that I sometimes clean it for.


----------



## Andyg_TSi




----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975

*S-Max Titanium Sport AWD.*


----------



## Jon_H

My previous 2 cars have both been white and I really enjoyed meticulously keeping them up to scratch










but the current old bone is entirely covered in paint protection film



little bit of scotchbrite and fairy liquid and job done


----------

